# 2005 Manistee Fun Tourney Results/Reports



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

awesome event fella's!! too bad we don't have such a deal here on the east side.
you westsiders know how to do it!!! 

rick, it was great to meet/fish with you. hope we can hook up again!! this guy knows his shizit!

fish fish fish!

good to see ya agin there tom!! next year i'm gonna have to drag the tracker over maybe you can show me how to usae it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

O.K. my turn to chime in. First off thanks to Dudkman1 for having me on the team REEL FUN, a fourth place finish for our first time in this tourny. Not too shabby if I say so myself ( oops, did I say that out loud :lol: ). Now I am going to give credit were credit is due, Whit, Caz, and the Fish Dog guys, You all deserve a stand up ovation for every thing you all have done to make this a very fun and successful outing. I don't see how you all can make this any better. I will definetly for sure positively no doubt be back next year. Know for the spread of food that was there, only one word can describe that.....Delicious. Whom ever made those baked beans can I please have the recipe. Stein, I could not find your recipe for your chili, can I please have that also. Rat City, I would also like to have your chili recipe also please. If I forgot to thank anyone else that was involved I am sorry I am still having dreams of a very enjoyable event. Hope to see more of everyone before next years outing.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Mark, glad here your dad is doing fine. 

Backlash, sorry no set recipe. Just add a little venison, diced tomatoes, mushrooms, onions, garlic, chili powder, tomato soup, green peppers cummin, and kidney beans.

Butch, Thanks to the phone call your wife and I will hook up later.

Timmy, Thanks for the kudos on the chili and right back to you for yours.

Larry & Val (typist extrodinaire, but not speller lol)


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

There isn't anything that I can say that wouldn't just be a repeat of what everybody else has already said.

Great Time with Great People. That is what it is all about.

Next Year will be another fun time.

Matt, I had heard a rumor that Super J did show up at Larrys boat this year. But I havn't heard nor seen Larry beotching about it so I'm begining to think it was just that...A Rumor....

-Jim & Bev


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Well I do have some pictures though.

We were off to a great start with this HUGE fish. If you want I can make the picture bigger if you are having trouble seeing this fine specimen of a king.








And in between bites were all kinda snoozed a little:


















We have Beverly Modeling off the Team Sixshooter Hats:









And here is The BoyZ doing some math. Carry the 1 and divide by the number of beers I drank last night.









Team RackTracker: Featuring CaptBrianBeerMorgan :evilsmile 









Catfishoge deminstrating his finger pointing technique. CREW GET OVER THERE AND DO THAT!!!!









And of course. With the perfection of the finger pointing technique the captian reap great rewards as you can see with ChiliHoge.....eeerrr I mean Catfishoge modeling this delectible bowl of chili.


----------



## Beverly (Dec 8, 2004)

Jim getting creative again, then sticking me in the photo :help: 









After Severus kindly donated a portion to the dinner, we cooked this delight up. Anyone need a recipe for Blackened Lamprey???









http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/531/medium/DSCN0025.JPG


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Sixshooter said:


> There isn't anything that I can say that wouldn't just be a repeat of what everybody else has already said.
> 
> Great Time with Great People. That is what it is all about.
> 
> ...


 Jim I am here to say it is no rumor. I fished with Larry Sunday morning and saw the enveope with the lip stick and love letter inside. Kinda funny, we were trolling along Sunday morning and Larry spotted a j plug floating in the water. He told Wayne (midway97) to spin the boat around and go rescue it, something about it being an offspring of the Super J Plug or something.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Well, I got my picts uploaded finally....so here goes....

First off....the winning Catch!!! 









Next up is Friday's practice small catch...









Here is Sunday's double rainbow everyone got to enjoy...









And finally,,,,here's sunday's catch...


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Here are some picts from the weekend of Morgan...our newborn at 9 wks old... on her first fishing tournament...and second fishing trip ever...

Here she is in our camper with mom KyLee...









Here is mom and Morgan in downtown Manistee...









Here is Morgan in her camping bed....


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Glad you guys all had a good time and wish I was there...we need two Labor Days as there are just too many things to do that weekend  

Great pics Ben! Glad Morgan is doing well...fun times are ahead...just wait till she starts moving around on her own-LOL


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Does anyone have the pix for the other winning catches? Please e-mail me or post team Trout Trackers if you have a copy.

Thanks.

I'll get you a copy of that chili recipe Backlash. I have it at home.

Ben, a pillow would be nice for next year.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Well And lastly I would like to thank Tom for having me aboard the "dirty laundry" saturday evening it was one of my most enjoyable trips out this year.  .


No problem Larry and Tim. Yeah that was a great night on the water. 4 guys who know how to work the boat and one relative amatuer enjoying the great fishing. Beers, laughs, and fish. The best quote on the boat that night "people would think we were millionaires" We'll definitely have to pencil in another couple of days with 5 in da boat!

Kind of stunk it up for the tourney but stayed out of the basement  Another round of thanks to Beave and the fishdog guys for weighing down my tackle box a little more!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the photos guys and gal. Beverly, keep in mind that you are invited to fish with Team Dann09 next year. We'll treat ya much better than that "other" crew!!!.............:lol:


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

If whoever took the pics after the tourney would please post the pic of Team Go Blue, and the pic of the winning big fish , I would appreciate it.

Thanks

Butch


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Erik has a photo of every team. I am waiting for him to e-mail them to me both for this event and for Beaves. 

As soon as I get them, I will get them posted. Erik took the night off and went to a Yankees game. 

Mark


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Utill then, I will post up a few photos that were in my camera.

first up....

TGAFish










You make your own comments.


next up is the sleeping quarters of Steinfishki-----Hmm.....










Here is Erik working over the biggest King of his life.. Actually with this one he is leading Beaves event. Now thats a happy face!!!???!!










And the results:











Sunday Eve, Wayne, Steve, & I went out at 6pm for a few hours and just tore up the fish. We ended up 9 for 13, almost all came on lead with Moonshine or on the dipseys with cutbait. We ran all fishdog products that night as a RESEARCH trip......(got to get them tax deductions in)....we averaged over 14lbs for the 9, the best 5 was over 17 avg. An unbelievable night, We were back in by 9 with fishig just over 2 hours. 

hear is the results--










The fishdog/Adjusted3 Teams had a great weekend and would like to thank everyone with the kind words and the support form this event. 

We have reserved our sites for next year and have allready commited to sponsoring this again next year. 

For those that did not fish this, We gave away over $2500.00 in prizes and tackle and NOT ONE PERSON went away with out winning something that they could use. 

Thanks again from the Crews at the Fish Dog Company

Dave, Mark, Steve & Erik


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hay Mark

The last pic you sure have an ugly mug in the middle, I am surprized it didn't break your camera. LOL 
But congrates on the nice box of fish any how.


----------



## Midway97 (Apr 24, 2005)

huntingfool43 said:


> Hay Mark
> 
> The last pic you sure have an ugly mug in the middle, I am surprized it didn't break your camera. LOL
> But congrates on the nice box of fish any how.


I didn't see any ugly mugs in the pic Steve.... I think it may have been somewhere behind the camera, thereby not breaking it :yikes:


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here are some pics from the Fun Tourney.


Team Reel fun with the days catch.










Tournament morning sunrise


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

huntingfool43 said:


> Jim I am here to say it is no rumor. I fished with Larry Sunday morning and saw the enveope with the lip stick and love letter inside. Kinda funny, we were trolling along Sunday morning and Larry spotted a j plug floating in the water. He told Wayne (midway97) to spin the boat around and go rescue it, something about it being an offspring of the Super J Plug or something.


Fortunately for you Steve I didnt read this post before now.YOU would have been looking for the J-Plug from the bottom side of the boat at the Muskegon Tournanment on Sunday.


----------

